# Community > Clubs >  OK you front stuffers

## Spook

What can you tell me about this badge. It appears to have two, what I think are front stuffing rifles. Curious to know what club it came from.
And yes Toby, that is a ten cent piece with your face engraved on it.

----------


## SiB

Toby is that you with your happy face on lol?????

----------


## Dundee

Is the last letter a c or o?

----------


## Spook

> Is the last letter a c or o?


C

----------


## Gibo

> Toby is that you with your happy face on lol?????


He's been into @Happys meds  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

gimme a couple mins

Righto, I'm not quite that colour but you were close @Spook

----------


## Gibo

> gimme a couple mins
> 
> Righto, I'm not quite that colour but you were close @Spook
> 
> Attachment 20020


maybe bulldogs would have been better with that hand signal  :Grin:

----------


## Spook

> gimme a couple mins
> 
> Righto, I'm not quite that colour but you were close @Spook
> 
> Attachment 20020


I am pleased it is mid afternoon...not sure I could have handled that picture early morning

----------


## Rushy

Spook I am only guessing here but it may not be related to a club and could possibly be military in origin.  The last three letters MRC could be relative to a mounted rifle corps.  Not sure what the first M would be.  Could just be a province of a country (e.g. Manawatu).

----------


## Toby

> maybe bulldogs would have been better with that hand signal


Araghh

----------


## Ryan

> maybe bulldogs would have been better with that hand signal


... I was thinking a surfboard.

----------


## Spook

> Spook I am only guessing here but it may not be related to a club and could possibly be military in origin.  The last three letters MRC could be relative to a mounted rifle corps.  Not sure what the first M would be.  Could just be a province of a country (e.g. Manawatu).


I thought one M might be musket...if it was a 'mounted', wouldn't they have a horse in it as well?

----------


## Dundee

Massachusetts Municipal Police Coalition

----------


## Happy

Matamata Rooters Club..

 @Gibo  wouldn't be allowed in the door ... @Toby either with that face on !!

----------


## Spook

I found the badge with two of these, so maybe military

----------


## Toby

> Matamata Rooters Club..
> 
>  @Gibo  wouldn't be allowed in the door ... @Toby either with that face on !!

----------


## Gibo

> Matamata Rooters Club..
> 
>  @Gibo  wouldn't be allowed in the door ... @Toby either with that face on !!


Not many rootable in Matamata so not offended much Happy  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I thought one M might be musket...if it was a 'mounted', wouldn't they have a horse in it as well?


Not sure. It would not be easy on something that small. Where did you get it?

----------


## Toby

> Spook I am only guessing here but it may not be related to a club and could possibly be military in origin.  The last three letters MRC could be relative to a mounted rifle corps.  Not sure what the first M would be.  Could just be a province of a country (e.g. Manawatu).


Maori mounted rifle corps?

----------


## Spook

> Matamata Rooters Club..
> 
>  @Gibo  wouldn't be allowed in the door ... @Toby either with that face on !!


I thought anyone with a tongue like that would get in anywhere

----------


## Spook

> Maori mounted rifle corps?


Or if from Wairoa...Munted Maori Race Cars

----------


## Spook

> Matamata Rooters Club..
> 
>  @Gibo  wouldn't be allowed in the door ... @Toby either with that face on !!


If that was the case then my badge would only have a derringer on it

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Spook I am only guessing here but it may not be related to a club and could possibly be military in origin.  The last three letters MRC could be relative to a mounted rifle corps.  Not sure what the first M would be.  Could just be a province of a country (e.g. Manawatu).


I concur that it is a club, specifically a rifle club; hence the last two letters R.C. and the two crossed long arms. That leaves us with the M.M. and I doubt whether "Mounted"  was one of the words as "mounted" when linked with the firearms and the military implies "mounted rifles" and as a military unit, they would not be a club. It appears that the long arms are muzzle loaders but again, I doubt if "muzzle" is either one of the words as it would be in conflict with the "rifle club"
I have googled NZ towns and perused A.W.Reid's, "Place Names Of New Zealand" but failed to find any locality which I could  expect to be M.M. 
Conclusion a rifle club badge, (as the OP described it as a badge") but not for a New Zealand club.
It would be interesting to see the reverse as there may be a makers name. What is puzzling is that the base circle, long arms and "foliage" appear to be a stamping, but the letters MMRC are an engraving. Possibly a modification of a military button that is a one off jewellers handiwork, not a badge maker's product, which is why I would like to see the reverse..

----------


## sako75

Mickey Mouse Rifle Club?

Sorry, I started Googling it and got side tracked on some cool stuff

----------


## Spook

> I concur that it is a club, specifically a rifle club; hence the last two letters R.C. and the two crossed long arms. That leaves us with the M.M. and I doubt whether "Mounted"  was one of the words as "mounted" when linked with the firearms and the military implies "mounted rifles" and as a military unit, they would not be a club. It appears that the long arms are muzzle loaders but again, I doubt if "muzzle" is either one of the words as it would be in conflict with the "rifle club"
> I have googled NZ towns and perused A.W.Reid's, "Place Names Of New Zealand" but failed to find any locality which I could  expect to be M.M. 
> Conclusion a rifle club badge, (as the OP described it as a badge") but not for a New Zealand club.
> It would be interesting to see the reverse as there may be a makers name. What is puzzling is that the base circle, long arms and "foliage" appear to be a stamping, but the letters MMRC are an engraving. Possibly a modification of a military button that is a one off jewellers handiwork, not a badge maker's product, which is why I would like to see the reverse..


Give me a moment and I will take photo

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> I found the badge with two of these, so maybe military
> Attachment 20021


Badge of the 9th (Wellington East Coast Rifles) Regiment. Regiment was renamed in 27 March 1914 as the 9 th (Hawkes Bay) Regiment. with headquarters at Napier.

As you have two, I suspect they are collar badges as opposed to a larger hat badge.

----------


## Spook

Stamped STGSIL...which I guess is sterling silver

----------


## Spook

It is not missing a piece on the right...that is the pin pointing up and stuffing up the focus

----------


## Spook

should have looked like this

----------


## Spook

> Badge of the 9th (Wellington East Coast Rifles) Regiment. Regiment was renamed in 27 March 1914 as the 9 th (Hawkes Bay) Regiment. with headquarters at Napier.
> 
> As you have two, I suspect they are collar badges as opposed to a larger hat badge.


Thanks for that information...badges are 45mm high X 40mm wide

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

Well, definitely a badge and "sterling silver to boot."

"Assuming" they all belonged to the same person, then can we assume we have a WW 1 soldier from the 9th (Wellington East Coast Rifles) Regiment who continued his relationship with firearms postwar and joined a rifle club? I doubt that there would be any muzzle loading clubs post WW 1 as the breach loader had been around since 1890.
Over  to the gang to see if they can come up with a locality, Lower North Island perhaps whose name could start with M.M.

But of course we don't know if he returned to his home town after WW 1 or if the badge is New Zealand.

As a long shot, try this...............

https://www.facebook.com/pages/MM-Ri...22754167752292

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Thanks for that information...badges are 45mm high X 40mm wide



Bugger me...........You have two hat badges :>)

http://www.trademe.co.nz/antiques-co...-686444074.htm

http://www.trademe.co.nz/antiques-co...-692506739.htm

To give you an idea of value.

----------


## Happy

Have you been digging people up again spook .. ??

----------


## Spook

> Have you been digging people up again spook .. ??


Deep down they were nice people

----------


## Dundee

My Grandad was in WW1 I will pop down to the cemetry and ask him. :Grin:

----------


## Spook

Kiwi Sapper...what can you tell me about this one

----------


## kiwijames

Mongrel Mob Rifle Club

----------


## EeeBees

> What can you tell me about this badge. It appears to have two, what I think are front stuffing rifles. Curious to know what club it came from.
> 
> Attachment 20016


It may not be New Zealand...the leaves could suggest an overseas origin...the Manawatu Mounted Rifles were formed in 1891 which was a volunteer corp.  There was however, a Canadian corp Manitoba Mounted Rifles Corp...

----------


## Maca49

They're strange looking rifles?

----------


## EeeBees

> Kiwi Sapper...what can you tell me about this one
> Attachment 20029


New Zealand Engineer Volunteers in the realm of George the Fifth...1910 to 1936.


_Sorry, Spook, your post was directed at Kiwi Sapper..._

----------


## Gibo

> New Zealand Engineer Volunteers in the realm of George the Fifth...1910 to 1936.
> 
> 
> _Sorry, Spook, your post was directed at Kiwi Sapper..._


Who volunteers to be an engineer??? Times have changed aye

----------


## Rushy

> Who volunteers to be an engineer??? Times have changed aye


Back then anyone who fancied blowing shit up Gibo.

----------


## Maca49

Or slow people with dodgy knees, they crawl better! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> New Zealand Engineer Volunteers in the realm of George the Fifth...1910 to 1936._..._


Close....................but not close enough. 
The reason I disagree is because the scroll states "ROYAL ENGINEERS" and the New Zealand Engineer Volunteers, although having an almost identical cap badge, initially had the words. NZ ENGINEER VOLS," changed later to "ROYAL NZ ENGINEERS". Never just "ROYAL ENGINEERS, which to me that indicates that it is an English Regiment's cap badge.

Here is another example of it which was used this instance by the 1 st London Field Company Royal Engineers.

----------


## redbang

> What can you tell me about this badge. It appears to have two, what I think are front stuffing rifles. Curious to know what club it came from.
> And yes Toby, that is a ten cent piece with your face engraved on it.
> Attachment 20016


Have you tried putting it on a USA site ?

Where did you actually get it from ? Would it definitely be an NZ piece do you think ?

Cheers, Red  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

look like early breach loading rifles with very early scopes attached???

----------


## Maca49

Its an old badge of yours you lying bugger, MataMata Rooters Club

----------


## kotuku

you could perhaps try to get hold of David corbetts book_military insignia of new zealand army(i think).it may be of help.

----------


## Maca49

I've seen one of these before, I'll ask my mate on Thursday I think he has one the same

----------


## madjon_

> I found the badge with two of these, so maybe military
> Attachment 20021


9th Wellington east coast rifles/reg.Ihave this badge too.

----------

